# pics not working



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hello, just wondering if anyone can offer some quick advice on how to attach pics on this website. i know it's a dumb question but i have been trying for waaay too looooooong. before i throw out the computer i'll will keep on being persistent. thanks, peace and happy blooming...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 22, 2006)

*Whats up boydee. If you already have the pictures on another site just type the link in and we can click on that to see your pics. You can also right click on your pictures then click the save picture as. This way you can transfer them over here. *


----------

